
Update your © year automatically - tmartty
https://tomasmartty.com/blog/post/google-please-update-your-copyright-year
======
benj111
Shouldn't the copyright reflect the year something was published.

To pick on the ycombinator example, it was last updated in 2017, so shouldn't
it be copyright 2017?

I've noticed this in books too, where reprints update the copyright year, and
nothing else.

